
I deleted my social media apps because they were turning me into an idiot - chrismealy
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/14/deleted-social-media-apps-facebook-instagram-emotions-likes
======
Humdeee
A big article attempting to justify a person's inner battle and the demons
that come with social media. No. Let's call it what it is. The user lacks self
control.

> I’d open Facebook, then Instagram, then Messenger, and in the time it had
> taken me to look at the latter two there was a chance that something might
> have happened on Facebook. So back I’d go and open it again. Then Instagram.
> Then Messenger. The cycle would continue. It was annoying the hell out of
> me.

Sheesh. I see so many anecdotes about people being liberated by removing
social media, as if they're heroin addicts starting their journey to recovery.
I think someone just needs to say it: grow up and have some damn discipline.

~~~
sotojuan
"I quit X or Y thing forever and here's what happened next" is a catchier
story than "I developed self-control and discipline and can focus on my work
when I have to".

~~~
Humdeee
I personally like: "I OD'ed on my twitter feed, here's the 12 step program I
took to get my life, my house, and my family back."

